# S13 brake caliper guide pin boots



## enti7y (Sep 12, 2008)

I can't find guide pin boots for the front brake caliper guide pins anywhere... not for a reasonable price anyways. Advance wants me to wait a week, and pay $30.00 per caliper for 2 boots, and a single bushing. RockAuto wants like $5.05 for each set but i'd have to wait over a week. i was wondering anywhere that offered overnight, 2nd day, or 3 day for less than an arm and a leg.


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

Check out some junk yards.


----------



## enti7y (Sep 12, 2008)

*bushings*

the problem with that is that the boots are thin rubber boots that do dry rot, and the bushing on the pin is more or less like a rubber gasket... it will get hot and expand.. if they were reusable i'd use the ones i have now.. i jsut wanted to get some fresh seals.


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

Check out Rockauto:
1991 NISSAN 240SX Caliper Guide Pin Boot Kit


----------

